# Important changes to the pet passport scheme from 29/12/14



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/changes-to-pet-passports-to-strengthen-travel-scheme



> .................The changes include:
> 
> 
> a new minimum age of 12 weeks before a pet can be vaccinated against rabies
> new pet passports will include laminated strips and a requirement for more contact details to be provided by the vet issuing the document and certifying the veterinary treatments....................


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/changes-to-pet-passports-to-strengthen-travel-scheme


the logic being that when we travel to Spain from PT and back we need the dogs' passports now..just in case of a random stop check at the border.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> the logic being that when we travel to Spain from PT and back we need the dogs' passports now..just in case of a random stop check at the border.


No change there, only look at UK Scheme if you intend entering or leaving UK with a Cat, dog or ferret, different entry reguirements


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry. My misunderstanding. I thought it was an EU directive enforcing all member states to make checks at their frontiers which is something that is allegedly hugely overlooked between mainland Europe countries


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You very rarely see any Customs because there are no Customs procedures as such between EU states at borders, it's exiting EU mainland mainly, but should you travel with pets within EU mainland then you should carry correct Pet Passports, entry to UK is Customs controlled (supposedly)


----------

